# comment effacer liste de lecture



## rejane (2 Février 2015)

Salut à tous 
Comment effacer tout ou partie de la liste de lecture de mon iPad 2
Merci d'avance
à +


----------



## cillab (2 Février 2015)

bonjour
en haut a gauche tu doit avoir un sigle petit journal si tu appuie tu a ta liste de lecture et tu doit effacer


----------

